

IPhone user? Your views wanted for a public sector report into app marketing. - jonathandeamer
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=Na3g8ekjK1fgdNRx2U9RRQ_3d_3d

======
ScottWhigham
I'm sorry but the wording/phrasing on that survey was just atrocious. Did
anyone review this prior to putting it online or was it just a stream of
conciousness from one author? Look at question #12:

 _Do you frequently purchase or download apps of established online/digital
brands? eg. classic games ported to the iPhone (Doom, The Sims, Rock Band) or
web services that you use frequently (eg. Facebook, eBay, Amazon).

How much of your total app collection is made up of these sort of apps?_

I don't know how to begin answering that question.

No offense but the author needs to read a few, "How to design a survey"
articles. It won't take more than 15 minutes but the data you get back will be
valuable as opposed to "What did he mean when he said 'No'? Was he answering
No to the first or second question?"

